# i7 930 ist wahrscheinlich viel zu heiss oder?



## Pommbaer (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich denke ich hab ein kleines Problem!
Letzte Woche musste der Rechner extrem viel Rendern. Da ist mir aufgefallen das, dass Gehäuse seehhhrr warm wird. Als hab ich mal die Temps überprüft.
Laut Speedfan haben die Cores 1-4 eine Temperatur von 70-73Grad. Everest meint aber das Core 1-4 eine Temperatur von 85-88Grad haben, was bestimmt viel zu viel ist oder?  Welche Temps sind nun die richtigen?
Und wie bekomm ich das Ding kühler!
Gehäuse ist ein lian li a05 mit einem noctua nh-u12p. Alles ist so installiert wie beschrieben. Hinten zieht er die Luft an und vorne pustet er raus. Die Kabel sind soweit wie es halt geht sehr ordentlich verlegt, sodass die Luft gut durchwandern kann! Cpu und Gehäuselüfter laufen so bei 900 bis 1200rpm. Ich hab hier noch 3Jahre alte ArticSilver 5 WLP rumliegen....geht die noch? Sonst würde ich die mal raufklatschen.
Und eine letzte Frage noch. Das Mainboard ist in diesem Tower ja gedreht drinnen. Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Heatpipe Kühlung des Chipsatzes? 
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/ld3xge7g/GAEX58UD3R.jpghttp://img3.imagebanana.com/img/ld3xge7g/thumb/GAEX58UD3R.jpg

Rechner:
i7 930
noctua nh-u12p
gigabyte ga-ex58-ud3r
6gb Ram
ati 5770
lian li a05b
Bequit Netzteil


Grüße
Pommbaer


----------



## Chimera (30. Juli 2010)

Miss es doch mal zusätzlich mit Core Temp oder Real Temp (nur für Intel nutzbar), dann hast du evtl. nen Vergleichswert, welches der anderen Programmen am ehesten richtig misst. 80 Grad ist schon nicht wenig, wenn es ohne Last wäre. Hast du die Temps den unter Last oder im Normalzustand gemessen?
Hier würdest du Real Temp finden: http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/. Programm kann mit Prime95 kombiniert werden, um einen Sensortest zu machen.
Ein Versuch wäre sonst mal, dass du den Airflow änderst, also vorne rein und hinten raus, so wie im normalen Case. Wenn dies keine Wirkung zeigt, liegt es wenigstens nicht an der Zirkulationsrichtung. Punkto WLP: ob sie nach 3 Jahren noch gute Leistung bringt, müsstest du testen. Bei Arctic Silver steht nix zur Haltbarkeit, nur zur Dauer bis die volle Wirkung erzielt werden kann. Müsstest sonst mal ne Mail an sie schreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## prost (30. Juli 2010)

Schau mal ob der Kühler richtig auf dem CPU anliegt und versuch mal die WLP etwas mehr oder wenioger dick aufzutragen. Mit den Airflow einfach mal rumprobieren und schauen was das beste ist.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2010)

Pommbaer schrieb:


> Alles ist so installiert wie beschrieben. Hinten zieht er die Luft an und vorne pustet er raus.


 
Sollte er nicht vorne ziehen und hinten raus blasen?

Gib mal die Werte bei CoreTemp durch, wenn du ihn mit Prime95 unter Last hast.


----------



## Chimera (30. Juli 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sollte er nicht vorne ziehen und hinten raus blasen?
> 
> Gib mal die Werte bei CoreTemp durch, wenn du ihn mit Prime95 unter Last hast.



Nee, scheint bei dem Modell echt so der Fall zu sein: Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.  (unterstes Bild) Hat ja noch nen anderen Thread, wo jemand mit so nem Case bisschen Tempiprobleme hat. Ist in meinen(!) Augen ne Fehlnostruktion, jedenfalls für heissblütige Komponenten  Wobei es anscheinend für die Oberseite nen Deckel gibt, wo man 2 Lüfter für mehr Abluft installieren könnt. Wäre ne Alternative.


----------



## Pommbaer (30. Juli 2010)

Achso genau diese Temps habe ich mit Prime gemacht. Also unter Volllast!
Core Temp zeigt die gleichen Temps wie Everest an, Speedfan scheint falsch auszulesen.
Also geht es doch mehr in Richtung 80Grad unter Volllast.
Was noch komisch ist ist die MHz Zahl. Ich hab nix OC aber Coretemp ließt 2931Mhz
133,24x22 , Everest 133x22 wieso ist dein mein Rechner übertaktet? Es sollten doch nur 2800Mhz sein!


----------



## Chimera (30. Juli 2010)

Hast du den Turbo evtl. angeschaltet? Mein i5 taktet sich zwar auch ständig auf und ab (wegen EIST), aber nie über den Normalwert. Nur mit eingeschaltetem Turbo würd er bissel höher gehen, doch hat dieser mich bisher mehr gestört als dass er sinnvoll half.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2010)

Also 80 Grad wären mir persönlich viel zu heiß. Ich weis jetzt nicht obs bei dir am Gehäuse liegt oder an der Montage des Kühlers bzw. der WLP. 

Du solltest hier definitiv was ändern.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (30. Juli 2010)

80 Grad sind für einen i7 930 zwar nicht die optimale Temperatur aber noch weit weg vom kritischen.
Wenn ich mir das Bild auf der LainLi Seite anschaue, dann scheint das Gehäuse grade mal einen Lüfter zu haben, der auch noch rein pustet. Ich denke, für aktuelle und hitzköpfige Hardware (der i7 ist wirklich sehr Hitzköpfig!!) ist das einfach zu wenig.
Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, das Prime95 mehr Hitze erzeugt als jedes andere Programm, egal welches. Den Tipp mit der Wärmeleitpaste würde ich trotzdem mal versuchen, einfach mal was mehr oder weniger Paste benutzen und schauen, wie sich die Temps verändern.


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2010)

Der kühler ist recht gut dafür sind die Temps zu hoch.

Nochmal montieren und schauen das der Noctuna  kalte Luft bekommt.
Der Takt ist i.O. mit Turbo geht der auf 24x.

Alternativ ist der Vcore beim i7 immer zu hoch was erhebliche Hitze verursacht.
 Vcore @ Prime um 0,05 - 0,1V senken hilft und reicht meist noch für OC bis 3,6GHz.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/55032-how-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html

Geht natürlich auch ohne OC um die Temps zu senken,
oder beides.


----------



## Pommbaer (30. Juli 2010)

So ich hab den Vcore mal auf 1,2V eingestellt nun wird er nach 30min Prime nur 80-83Grad warm. Das sind schon mal 5Grad weniger. Jetzt schau ich mal die Lüfter an.

Grüße
Pommbaer


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2010)

Montiere den Kühler nochmal bei 1,2V sollte 70°C erst bei 4,0GHz anliegen.


----------



## Pommbaer (30. Juli 2010)

So gerade mal alles auseinander gebaut und siehe da, zuwenig Wärmepaste!
Hatte mal gerade die hälfte belegt. Hatte damals beim Zusammenbau, Stecknadel großen Kleks draufgemacht.....ging sonst immer 
Naja nun musste ich die alte Artic Silver 5 drauf machen die mitgelieferte vom Lüfter finde ich nicht mehr. 
Prime angemacht und die Temps sind gleich viel besser!
Jetzt pendeln die Cores nach 30min Prime bei 64-68Grad rum.
Ich denke das sollte jetzt passen. Ich bestell nochmal neue WLP und dann sollte ruhe im Karton sein! 
Hat irgendeiner eine gute Empfehlung für WLP?

Grüße
Pommbaer


----------



## Chimera (30. Juli 2010)

Also die AS 5 ist doch ne gute, ich verwende seit meinem ersten Mal nur noch diese. Ist halt etwas mühsam zum auftragen wegen der Zähigkeit, aber von der Eigenschaft her find ich sie was vom besten.
Auch sehr gut ist anscheinend die Prolimatech. Die wurde mir schon von vielen empfohlen, aber leider ist sie bisher nie bei meinem Händler erhältlich gewesen. Und sonst halt ne Arctic Cooling.


----------



## Verminaard (1. August 2010)

Eine Moeglichkeit die mir einfaellt ist, das die Luefter am Kuehler in  die falsche Richtung blasen. Da der Luftstrom bei dir genau  entgegengesetzt ist zum "normalen". Oder hattest du das beachtet?

Waermeleitpaste: Prolimatech PK-1, Noctua NT-H1 haben in vielen Tests gute Bewertungen bekommen, Die Prolimatech verwende ich selbst seit einiger Zeit und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. August 2010)

Die MX 3, Lüfter würde ich aber trotzdem anders montieren.


----------



## dakine (4. September 2010)

hi

hab selbiges problem

meine neue cpu i7-930 ist zu heiß 
baoard: asus p6x58d-e

schon bei 1,6 gehen die kerne auf 41 38 40 35 
auf 2,9 sind laut prime 89° schon am start...

kühler NOCTUA ND-H14 @ mitgelieferter wlp 4-5mm glattgestrichen über gesammten spreader mit ner kreditkarte

case: coolermaster haf-x 

luftstrom ist sehr gut geleitet

vorne rein über seitlichen hin zum cpu cooler monster hinten raus
und dabei noch oben den 20cm

verzeifel langsam ...

bios = neueste

als ich die cpu einmontiert hatte fieol mir auf, dass der bügel des mb nicht plan lag, sondern leicht gebogen war
(bisheriger e8400 am alten asus, dort war der schließbügel plan gelegen)

kanns irgendwie damit zusammenhängen

bitte um hilfe ...


----------



## dakine (6. September 2010)

habs gefunden ...

anscheinend war der noctua nd 14 nicht 100% arretiert,
des dürfte eigentlich net sein ...

d.h wlp war nur links und rechts aufgetragen ...


----------



## Padesch (12. März 2011)

Die i7 werden halt leider verdammt heiß.. ich hab meinen daher auch nur mti 1V laufen, so lärmt der Kühler nicht so stark!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. März 2011)

Hattest du die Temps von anfang an (neue CPU),oder haben sich  die Werte erst jetzt verschlechtert??

Hat sich erledigt ,vergessen zweite seite zu lesen^^.


----------

